# nikon d7000



## rdking647 (Jan 29, 2011)

recently sold my nikon d5000 and bought a d7000.
so far I love it.  Im pretty much of a hack and the d7000 has a ton of features im just learning how to use but so far im impressed. I tend to use it mostly for pictures of birds and other critters.


----------



## sierramister (Jan 29, 2011)

I just shot some basketball tonight with my D7000, and these photos are great!  Welcome to the D7K owners club!


----------



## rdking647 (Jan 29, 2011)

but now i feel like going out and spending 6k on a really nice lens to go with it (like a 500mm f4 or an 800mm


----------



## Katkoota (Jan 29, 2011)

I am a D7000 owner too  love the camera!


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Jan 31, 2011)

rdking647 said:


> i feel like going out and spending 6k on a really nice lens



wow, just wow?


----------



## flatflip (Jan 31, 2011)

rdking647 said:


> but now i feel like going out and spending 6k on a really nice lens to go with it (like a 500mm f4 or an 800mm



I'll run to town for you and pick it up. I'll unpack it and install it for you. You can give me "only" a 10% gratuity as your waiter / server. Then I'll buy me a $600 wide zoom for my new D7000.


----------



## FloridaLeisure (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm new to this forum as just yesterday I decided to get more serious about photography. I went out and purchased a D7000 after debating whether to get a D90 and now I need to get a wide angle lens. 

The reason I need a wide angle lens is to take better shots of the vacation homes we rent in Orlando. So that basically means lots of room shots; lounges, kitchens, bedrooms, etc. 

I have spoken to several friends who take great pictures and a couple who do it for a living. One bit of advice I had was to stay with Nikon lenses rather than third party but I'm open to more opinion. 

I have been recommended two choices for the wide angle lens: 

Nikon 10-24mm f3.5-4.5G ED AF-S or
Tamron AF 10-24mm f3.5 - 4.5 SP pr
Tokina 11-16mm f2.8

I'd appreciate any thoughts / feedback on these lenses... thanks.


----------



## photographyguy1218 (Feb 17, 2011)

flatflip said:


> rdking647 said:
> 
> 
> > but now i feel like going out and spending 6k on a really nice lens to go with it (like a 500mm f4 or an 800mm
> ...



 you and me both!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KmH (Feb 17, 2011)

FloridaLeisure said:


> I have been recommended *two* choices for the wide angle lens:
> 
> Nikon 10-24mm f3.5-4.5G ED AF-S or
> Tamron AF 10-24mm f3.5 - 4.5 SP pr
> ...


2?


----------



## Yucel (Feb 18, 2011)

what lens u using for birds?

How are you managing focusing on the flying ones?


----------



## mayhem7 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm going to buy one soon. I have heard so many great things about this Camera.


----------



## Formatted (Feb 28, 2011)

Search function is your friend guys!


----------



## flea77 (Feb 28, 2011)

FloridaLeisure said:


> The reason I need a wide angle lens is to take better shots of the vacation homes we rent in Orlando. So that basically means lots of room shots; lounges, kitchens, bedrooms, etc.
> 
> I have spoken to several friends who take great pictures and a couple who do it for a living. One bit of advice I had was to stay with Nikon lenses rather than third party but I'm open to more opinion.
> 
> ...


 
First off, that is THREE choices 

Down to business. The 11-16 is out, if you are doing room etc you need the widest you can get and the aperature means nothing. My opinion is the Nikon is the clear winner if your budget will allow. 

Allan


----------



## DVC Mike (Feb 28, 2011)

With my D7000, I wenr with the Nikkor setup of 10-24mm, 16-85mm VR, and 70-300 VR has my main lenses, as well as a fat 35mm prime.


----------



## poider (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi all, Just upgraded fromD3100 to D7000 and am starting to learn the ways of the D7000 will post some shots when they are worthy
Peter


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 12, 2011)

rdking647 said:


> recently *sold my nikon d5000* and bought a d7000.
> so far I love it.  Im pretty much of a hack and the d7000 has a ton of features im just learning how to use but so far im impressed. I tend to use it mostly for pictures of birds and other critters.



Congrats!  I did the same thing.  The 5000 was great but I was wanting the extra features of the D7000


----------



## pen (Oct 13, 2011)

I guess I should jump in here as well picked up my first DSLR a few months back and I to went for the D7000. So far I'm loving it. Just have the 18-200 and I will start adding some better lenses next year. 

Here are some of the pics I have been taking. 
Http://flickr.com/penproductions

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## owlxxx (Oct 13, 2011)

I too had the D5000.  I then bought me a D7000 and love it.  My wife loves the D5000, it's basic enough for her to learn how to use a DSLR.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 13, 2011)

owlxxx said:


> I too had the D5000.  I then bought me a D7000 and love it.  My wife loves the D5000, it's basic enough for her to learn how to use a DSLR.



She'll be grabbing that D7000 soon. Don't let her peek in the veiwfinder and see the quality difference or that will happen even sooner than later


----------

